# Accès à un serveur de fichier SMB ?



## kolbek (25 Juin 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais savoir si on peut (nativement ou via une application) accéder facilement à des fichiers, photos, vidéos qui sont stockées sur mon serveur personnel.

Le serveur utilise le protocole samba.

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse.

Bonne journée.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (25 Juin 2014)

dans le menu "aller" du finder, tu vas dans " se connecter au serveur" et tu tapes smb://adresse.du.serveur ou smb://nom_du_serveur
mais il devrait apparaitre automatiquement a gauche de de la fenetre de chaque dossier... cf préférences dans finder

a côté de la plaque.... dsl


----------



## lineakd (25 Juin 2014)

@kolbek, oui, il existe quelques apps qui le permettent comme par exemple documents readdle mais tu trouveras bien d'autres sur l'apple store.


----------



## Optimistic2 (25 Juin 2014)

Personnellement, je n'arrive pas a faire fonctionner Documents by Readdle en Samba, pourtant je suis le protocole indiqué. Si quelqu'un y arrive, je suis preneur d'un petit peu d'aide. C'est jusque-là le seul petit point faible de cette app que je trouve très bien conçue.


----------



## lineakd (26 Juin 2014)

@optimistic2, et toujours avec même le périphérique le macally wifi-sd?


----------



## kolbek (26 Juin 2014)

Alors moi ça fonctionne pour se connecter. Par contre je ne comprend pas quand je clique sur une photo ou une vidéo, il semble la copier sur l'iPad avant de pouvoir l'ouvrir... Est ce normal ?

J'ai essayé File Explorer qui a l'air très bien, mais seule la version payante permet de lire des vidéos... Dommage c'est tout de même 5 euros...


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Optimistic2 (27 Juin 2014)

@Lineakd, oui avec le WifiSD.


----------



## lineakd (27 Juin 2014)

@kolbek, oui, pour aller plus loin avec un finder sur ios, tu peux te renseigner sur filebrowser mais celui-ci est payant.
Pour la lecture en streaming sur tes fichiers photos et vidéos. Tu peux essayer l'app aceplayer (payante).
@optimistic2, n'ayant pas testé le wifisd, je ne pourrais pas t'aider. :rose:


----------



## kolbek (28 Juin 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> @kolbek, oui, pour aller plus loin avec un finder sur ios, tu peux te renseigner sur filebrowser mais celui-ci est payant.
> Pour la lecture en streaming sur tes fichiers photos et vidéos. Tu peux essayer l'app aceplayer (payante).
> @optimistic2, n'ayant pas testé le wifisd, je ne pourrais pas t'aider. :rose:



File Explorer et file browser semblent faire aussi la lecture audio photo et vidéo.

Mais je ne sais pas lequel choisir. File browser pas sur qu'il lise les mkv...


----------



## lineakd (28 Juin 2014)

@kolbek, je ne connais pas file explorer. Avec l'app filebrowser, tu pourras lire tes mkv en te servant d'une autre app comme vlc, à partir de filebrowser. Je n'ai pas essayé avec tous les codecs audio ou vidéo mais je n'ai pas eu de problèmes de lecture avec quelques fichiers .mkv.


----------



## adixya (28 Juin 2014)

Sinon il y a encore mieux, c'est vlc streamer !
Je l'utilise pas car pas assez de bande passante chez moi mais sic n'était le cas je l'utiliserai a fond !


----------



## kolbek (29 Juin 2014)

Ça permet la lecture par le protocole samba ? Vidéo, photos et musiques ?


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## adixya (29 Juin 2014)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'est le protocole samba... 
En revanche je sais qu'avec vlc streamer, tu as acces aux vidéos de ton pc et mac via wifi si tu as installé un logiciel au préalable sur l'ordi et que tu lui as indiqué les dossiers a partager.


----------



## badboy71 (29 Juin 2014)

Pour ma part j'utilise airplayer qui detecte automatiquement les serveurs SMB.
il est payant mais fonctionne parfaitement.

j'ai tester FileExplorer qui est top aussi et plus polyvalent


----------



## Optimistic2 (5 Août 2014)

J'ai enfin réussi à connecter mon WiFi SD dans *Documents*, grâce au support de Readdle qui m'a mis sur la bonne voie.

Voici comment faire:
*Titre*: le nom qu'on veut
*Hôte*: 10.10.10.254
*Dossier partagé*: SDCard_Volume1 ou USBDisk1_Volume1 selon ce qu'on y branche
*Utilisateur*:admin
*Mot de passe*: celui que l'on donne au boîtier

Il me manquait en fait le dossier partagé, et j'ai trouvé les noms corrects en allant voir dans AcePlayer comment apparaît une clé USB ou une carte SD.
J'ai sauvé deux configurations, une USB et une SD, pour y accéder facilement.

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que je n'ai pas eu besoin de renseigner le Dossier partagé pour configurer mon MacBook Pro.

Désormais, la seule chose qui me gêne un peu, c'est que via le réseau (Google Drive, SMB...), Documents télécharge les fichiers, on ne peut avoir un simple accès en lecture sur le support.
J'ai questionné Readdle à ce sujet.


----------



## lineakd (7 Août 2014)

@optimistic2, merci pour ton retour.
Tu peux activer un mot passe à l'app documents readdle.


----------



## Optimistic2 (7 Août 2014)

Oui !


----------



## ckyja (7 Août 2014)

Je fais ça avec AcePlayer qui fait ça très bien et en streaming


----------



## Optimistic2 (8 Août 2014)

J'utilise également AcePlayer pour les vidéos, qui charge en mémoire tampon un peu plus rapidement que OPlayerHD.


----------



## drahcytap (23 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
avez-vous des nouvelles de Readdle concernant cette question de documents qui se téléchargent au lieu être lu en streaming sur les serveurs SMB notamment ?

Merci


----------



## Optimistic2 (25 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
leur réponse est qu'il n'y a pas d'autre solution, Documents doit télécharger les fichiers en SMB. ils ne m'ont pas donné d'arguments techniques...
Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que les apps lecteurs vidéos chargent en cache les films pour avoir un accès plus aisé si on veut revenir en arrière, avancer etc. On a le choix de télécharger complètement ou pas le film dans l'iPad.


----------

